

Ask HN: Chairs for use w/ standing desks? - alanh

Yes, that is a bit ironic, but it’s a serious question:<p>I am now happy to have a standing desk at work. It is not the expensive kind that rapidly changes height, and I do get tired of standing all day. Thus, I’d really like to get a “tall chair” to use sometimes in front of my standing setup.<p>I’m hoping for recommendations for such a chair.<p>I understand it’s lovely (and ergonomic) to have something solid to rest one’s feet upon while sitting, so my ideal setup would involve a chair with a nice, adjustable footrest, or perhaps another object suitable as a footrest.<p>Thank you in advance for your thoughts and suggestions!
======
caw
It depends on how much you're willing to pay for them, but the category is
"stools", even though you would think of a bar stool rather than a really tall
chair. They come in "ergonomic" as well--a few of the well known chair
manufacturers also make their ergo chairs in stool version, like Steelcase's
Leap <http://store.steelcase.com/products/leap-stool/>

I have the chair version of this at work, and I like the adjustable arm rests,
but overall find my Herman Miller Embody more comfortable. Personal preference
though.

See if your employer has a preferred supplier for office furniture, the price
you see on the sticker isn't the price you pay (around Christmas time, we get
discounts of up to 40% for personal purchases)

------
sixQuarks
It took me 3 weeks to be able to stand up all day and not have my legs hurt
badly.

Here is the chair you want - it's from Ikea and only $16.99

<http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10152700/>

I used it sparingly for the first 3 weeks. Now I never use it, so I recommend
you don't spend much money on a chair.

Just train your legs to get used to standing up. A lot of people say it only
takes 1 week, but it can take much longer than that, but eventually they will
get used to it.

------
duncan_bayne
Hmmm ... I have a home office with an Ikea-based standing desk:

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/duncanbayne/7994267339/>

I've since added a $75 bar stool (this sort of thing:
[http://www.bludot.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9d...](http://www.bludot.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/b/a/barstool_barstool_modern_barstool_-
_graphite_on_oak_2.jpg)) to sit on when my legs need a rest. It's worked well
for me.

------
ekianjo
Why don't you get a chair like the ones they use in bars? They are usually
very tall, and used in similar settings (people at bar counters can either
choose to stand or sit and are at about the same height in both cases).

------
fakeer
My heels hurt if I walk I stand for more than 15 minutes continuously. It's
not a _severe_ pan so I do it anyway but I do not feel as comfortable as I
used to do 1-2 years ago. I am 27. In Bangalore.

I've seen doctors here. All of them I don't have plantar fasciitis and so, but
failed to pinpoint the reason. Doctors in Manipal kept me waiting for 6-7
months for the camera in their dynamic gait analysis machine to be fixed. More
than an year and it's till not fixed. They anyway wanted to give me some
silicon gel or other thing in my shoe to compensate for my high arch. Then I
saw a physiotherapist and he said there's no problem I just need to do some
stretching. Didn't help either.

So, I started seeing doctors on this "Standing vs Sitting" phenomenon on
Internet which gained fame in last one year. They all said it's bull.

~~~
alanh
Hmm. My chiropractor says that standing is good and that alternating between
sitting and standing is better!

~~~
fakeer
Yeah. Right.

See, people make it sound as if you have to keep standing or work standing for
durations like 6-7-8 hours. Which is just very difficult. It's not good for
your feet either.

